# Meet (and name) my new ratties? :)



## bubbagumpimogen (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm new on here! Ok, so here are my four new female dumbo rats. I've had many animals and it seems that I cannot think of any more decent names. Can anyone help me with some cute suggestions? My dad thought it'd be cool to name them all after American gangsters, and my mum wanted them to be named Christmas names, but I'm not keen on either haha. Any thoughts on ANY names?


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Famous ballerinas: Danilova, Fonteyn, Samtsova, and Tallchief (or their first names: Alexandra, Margot, Galina, and Maria)

Famous saints: Lucy, Agatha, Catherine, Margaret, Clare, Hilda, Hildegard, Therese, Teresa, Constance, Barbara, etc.

Months of the year: April, May, June, . . . and I suppose Augusta, or maybe Marcia.

Actresses: Katherine, Bette, Joan, and Marilyn

Sorry, this is about the best I could come up with.


----------



## lumidu (Jan 3, 2012)

Name them after desserts ^^ Marzipan, Cookie, Trifle, Pannacotta, Tiramisu  What are their genders?


----------



## bubbagumpimogen (Jan 2, 2012)

haha cute ideas guys  they are all female x


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Aww they are so cute  I am horrid at names too lol Sometimes I google baby names or pet names and you can find alot of lists that sometimes spark ideas. Or favorite tv shows or mythological names are great too. 
.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

When you decide, I'd love to hear what you end up naming them.

Maybe it would help if we could see more pics, huh? huh? pretty please?!?!


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

I don't know about you but I'm a sucker for nature! Here's some of the names I was considering for my girls: Fawn, Blossom, Autumn, River, Rain, Nova, Sparrow, Ivy, Flora, Sky, Breeze, or Storm.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

What a pretty bunch! Names that come to me are Snick, Tia, Wren and Chase.


----------



## bubbagumpimogen (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone  I'll put some more pictures on soon. And I decided on some names : Peaches, Brier, Dixie and Pixie  I liked the idea of having a foody name and a natural name, and then two that rhymed haha x


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

bubbagumpimogen said:


> Thanks everyone  I'll put some more pictures on soon. And I decided on some names : Peaches, Brier, Dixie and Pixie  I liked the idea of having a foody name and a natural name, and then two that rhymed haha x


Those are great names. Glad you were able to come up with something.

Now, about those pics . . . (Do you prefer begging or groveling? Both?)


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

I have had a Pixie too. She was a great rat. Trixie, Pixie, Dixie


----------



## Axelmyrat (Dec 5, 2010)

Fric and Frac

Oops sorry just saw they have been named. They are so cute.


----------



## bubbagumpimogen (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks!  I just took some new ones but my camera is refusing to import them onto my computer! I'll keep trying, they'll be on sometime hopefully haha


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not very original with naming. My rats were all named after my favorite TV characters. Two rats were named other. My first one ever was Josephine, named after Joe, my EMS partner. Another was simply 'RAT' cuz I couldn't think of ANYTHING that suited her.

Currently I have Ziva & Abby (NCIS). If I'm able to keep at least one of the girls from Abby's litter, she will be Kono (Hawaii 5-0).


----------



## Tibbs87 (Dec 25, 2011)

I was all ready to impress you with my list of incredible names (ha ha), but I see you've chosen some. Very nice! I don't know how you're able to get them in such awesome poses - my rats always run up to the camera and want to chew on it, hah. Very cool rats!


----------



## bubbagumpimogen (Jan 2, 2012)

Aww thanks  Well, I'd like to hear them anyway? Just in case they're better than mine haha. And they are very quick and move everytime they see the flash, it's hard to photograph how cute they are, and they come up and chew on the camera lens hahaha. They're so funny


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

Gorgeous! They're getting so big!

Don't feel bad, maybe one in twenty of the pictures I take will the black smears be recognizable as rats... they are just so quick. They hold still for most of the flash until the last second when they sprint off ruining the picture.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Awwwwwww! I luvz me sum li'l rattie noses! Squeee!


----------



## bubbagumpimogen (Jan 2, 2012)

Haha, that's exactly what it is!! They pose for you, looking so sweet, and as soon as the picture begins to take, they run off like a lightening bolt  Argghhh I got up this morning and saw red fluff in the cage, and was like, what's that?! Then I saw my little troll doll leaning on the cage, with half its hair and both its ears ripped off. Not too happy about that. BigBen, the pics remind me of the Dog Artlist collection, where they photograph the dogs with a fisheye lens so their noses look all big and cute


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

bubbagumpimogen said:


> . . . BigBen, the pics remind me of the Dog Artlist collection, where they photograph the dogs with a fisheye lens so their noses look all big and cute


Fortunately rattie nozez is cute all by theirselfs!


----------



## bubbagumpimogen (Jan 2, 2012)

haha true!


----------



## Rat lover (Dec 28, 2011)

SQUEEEEEEE! Adorable!! Luv them!


----------

